# Toshiba dlp buzzing



## eyb050902 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Toshiba 62HM95 DLP. Earlier this summer I noticed a faint buzzing coming from the rear. Upon inspection, I pinpointed the sound at the bulb housing. Now that several months have passed the sound is much louder. I have also noticed the tv will take some time to get a picture "warm up". It will turn off and on a couple of times when I first power it up. Now the picture is blinking and the colors are not very crisp. Can someone tell me wich part I need to replace? I have narrowed it down to the color wheel or the bulb fan.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The bulb fan sounds cheaper.


----------



## eyb050902 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah the bulb fan is about $540.00 cheaper. I have already ordered the bulb fan because of the price (process of elimination). I was hoping someone has experience with these symptoms. If it is the color wheel I would like to go ahead and order. It seems this tv has alot of problems. Alot of the parts are 1 month out backordered. Christmas wouldnt be the same without tv.

Eric


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've heard that the color wheel can do that, but I have no direct experience with DLP, I have a plasma and an LCD screen here.


----------

